# Pork down!



## switchback (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, I haven't been seeing much in the last few weeks and it's been frustrating. Last Sunday me and a buddy scouted a few new spots on a few new units. I planned all week on hunting the first place we scouted. Well one thing lead to another and on the way down I decided to sit where I haven't been seeing anything. Come 7:30 I hear something to my left. Look over and It's the same guy tryin to hunt my spot before. I was ticked. Guess he see's me and goes right down trail deer come in on and gets 30 yards from me, on otherside of thick stuff and starts grunting. Well sounded like he was calling cows. I got ticked, but sat there, knowing the deer would come from my left and he wouldn't have a chance. Well around 9:00 another guy who hunts there called and said he shot a doe but ran out of blood. I got down and slung a 20 oz. bottle of piss all over the place and went to help my buddy find his doe. We ended up finding his deer.

I decided to go to the new spot in a unit that had pigs but wind was supposed to be 25 mph. Didn't think I would see anything but I haven't been anyway. Anyway, I sawed a huge limb and am in my stand 15 minutes when I look to the right. Right below me, about 7 to 10 yards from my tree. I see a tan animal, my first thought was...that deers nose looks awful fat. Ohhh it's a pig. Look to the left of her and another tan one and a black sow. I stand up, turn around, aim and shoot. Right between the eyes and she drops in her tracks and the 2 smaller ones went 10 yards and came back. I shot the second one and it looks like a perfect quartering away shot. when I got down I found my arrow and I had shot the second one threw the leg. Barely missing the chest where the heart is. Hogs heart is really low in chest. The extreme downward shot, so close I only got leg. Should have aimed a few inches higher. 

Later I saw 3 does come around and went behind me and hog and never knew anything. Then a single doe came within 20 yards but wind was blowin 25 and she was nervous and left. I've been waiting to shot another hog and put some pork in the freezer. She weighed around 120. Good eating size. Here are some pics.....

View attachment 2


View attachment 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2009)

wow! awesome man!

Overnight me some Pork! :LOL2: :beer:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 7, 2009)

congrats sure looks tastey!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats!

Nice shot placement. :lol: 

How did the broadhead hold up?


----------



## Jwengerd (Dec 7, 2009)

Good job =D> Looks like some eating :mrgreen:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 7, 2009)

:lol: good shooting. Don't see that much with a bow.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 7, 2009)

i didnt pay any attention to the arrow sticking out of its head! got any pics of the entry?


----------



## Andy (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats on the oinker. 

Now go outside and dig you a hole, build a fire in it, when the coals are good and hot bury the pig in it with some taters and onions.

Enjoy!!

:beer:


----------



## switchback (Dec 8, 2009)

Quackrstackr, I'm not sure about the shape of the broadhead. It was all the way inside the skull but moved around with ease. Just couldn't get it back out of the hole right then, so I just unscrewed the arrow. Thinking of doing a Euro mount if the hole looks like a broad head made it. Then I will get the broad head back and see what happened to it.

Loggerhead Mike, I took it out of the freezer just to get a pic of the shot.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 9, 2009)

> of doing a Euro mount if the hole looks like a broad head made it.



that will look awsome =D>


----------

